# HELP! Black hair turning red-yellow



## Siawby (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh...help......my black hair is turning various shades of red and yellow from sun exposure!! Any recommendations on hair products I can use to slow/stop the process?


----------



## xkatiex (Feb 11, 2007)

Try a leave in conditioner with uv protection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katrosier (Feb 11, 2007)

yes I agree with the UV protection. Is black your natural color?


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Feb 11, 2007)

i agree


----------



## Pharah (Feb 11, 2007)

If it's mostly on your ends you should start trimming more until all the orangy parts are gone. Wear nice buns or updos more often. Or probably get more protein in your diet.


----------



## Nox (Feb 14, 2007)

Hmmm... that's not something I've heard of before on natural black hair. Do you color your hair black? What the ladies suggested about the UV Conditioners would be good, also, try rinsing your hair with black toner everytime you wash, it could help to preserve and keep the color longer.


----------



## niksaki (Feb 17, 2007)

Is it dyed black hair? my first thought was fading so maybe go to your hairdresser and get it redone? plus i agree with the uv protection to stop this from happening again....


----------

